

Judge throws out startup's cybersquatting claims to grab 16 year old URL - nnain
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/16/judge-throws-out-cybersquatting-claims-for-16-year-old-domain/

======
nnain
For reference: This case was discussed 2 weeks back here on Hacker News:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9826131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9826131)
(Startup Sues a Domain Name Owner to Grab a 16-Year-Old URL)

~~~
MrSourz
Thanks for sharing this. I read though the transcript of the case and the last
two pages are worth a read.

I was wondering where this ended up!

------
scrumper
Very enjoyable read. I particularly liked the Dostoyevsky exchange.

